# Galga extensiometrica



## metalitoz (Jun 1, 2010)

Necesito ayuda con una galga extensiometrica!!
mi proyecto:
tengo que hacer que una puerta deslizable se abra cuando se le aplique cierto peso a la galga... cuando se le aplique el peso a la galga se activara un motor que hara que la puerta se deslize y abra!
me han dicho que debo de usar amplificadores operacionales... pero no tengo ningun diagrama donde me digan como va conectado todo esto..

quien sepa de esto responda


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola metalitoz

Si tu galga extensiométrica es como esta:http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galga_extensiom%C3%A9trica 
Básicamente es una resistencia variable que se ve afectada por el peso aplicado.
Su resistencia eléctrica varía según el peso aplicado.
Pero no se sabe si es directa o inversamente proporcional al peso aplicado.

Ese cambio de resistencia lo puedes utilizar en un COMPARADOR con un amplificador operacional.

Para aprender como iría conectado el Amp. Oper. Ve este enlacehttp://www.ifent.org/temas/amplificadores_operacionales.htm 
Luego: cuando le apliques cierto peso a la galga tendrá cierto valor su resistencia. En este punto, el comparador, te lo indicará con un cambio de nivel de voltaje y ese cambio lo utilizarás para energizar el motor que deslizará la puerta para abrir.

El diagrama lo tienes que inventar Tú una vez que aprendas como funcionan los amplificadores operacionales, reles, tal vez circuitos lógicos Etc.

O probablemente alguien tenga un diagrama que te pudiera servir y te lo quiera pasar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## daveteslanda (May 26, 2012)

Si lo vas a meter a algún tipo de Control Digital necesitas usar un ADC


----------



## 300 KVA (Jun 5, 2012)

con el comparador es suficiente (casi, a veces hay que acondicionar un poco la señal), y lo único que necesitas es un puente de Wheatstone palabra bonita para un arreglo de resistencias puestas como un rectificador de puente (de los de rombo), que funciona como un divisor de voltaje doble, una de las resistencias es la galga, o la galga y un preset de control y los otros son presets de ajuste, cuando la galga está relajada la resistencia de ambos lados es igual o muy cercana, de tal forma que el comparador se queda pegado del lado bajo, y cuando la galga se carga el comparador se dispara, de ser necesario puedes ponerle un ampli más para elevar el voltaje, con una configuración de amplificador.


----------

